# Typische Bauteilewerte bei Not-Halteinrichtungen



## charly3456 (14 Oktober 2012)

Frage, warum gibt es in Sistema zwei Aussagen über die typischen Bauteilewerte bei Not-Halteinrichtungen
die sich erheblich unterscheiden?

Not-Halt Einrichtung unabhängig von der Last   B10d 100 000

Not-Halt Einrichtung mit maximaler Betätigungszahl   B10d 6050

Wann ist welcher Wert anzusetzen. 
Bei Not-Halt Tastern habe ich schon beide Werte gesehen, welcher ist richtig und warum?
Oder wann kann welcher unter welchen Bedingungen verwendet werden.

Danke Klaus


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
wir hatten ja schon das Thema DIN EN ISO 13849-1 hier gibt es eine Tabelle C1.
Diese ist aber nur anwendbar wenn auch die Vorgaben des Abschnitts C.4 eingehalten werden.
Welchen Typ oder Hersteller habt Ihr bei den Tastern die geben doch mittlerweile alle B10d Werte an.
Eventuell kannst Du auch einen Fehlerausschluss machen auf den Taster, siehe BGIA Report 2/2008 Beispiel 29.


----------



## charly3456 (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Safety
Danke für die Antwort. Hier die Daten von dem Kontaktelement.
Warum gibt es dann den 6050er Wert?
Ich hatte den Wert auch in einen deiner Antworten gelesen.

M22-PV; M22-PVT; M22-PVL; M22-PVLT; M22-PVS; M22-PVS-MS*

Not-Halt Taster, alle Typen
B 10d-Wert: 100.000 bei Anschluss an Sicherheits-Auswertung.
( Fehlerausschlüsse beachten)
Bei 2-kanaliger Signalverarbeitung bis PL e einsetzbar


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2012)

*Fehlerkorrektur*

Hallo,
lese Dir mal die Anforderungen im Beispiel 29 des BGIA Reports durch, da wird ein Fehlerausschluss gemacht auf die Mechanik des Tasters und da die Kontakte Zwangsöffnend sind wird auch hier ein Fehlerausschluss gemacht. Die kann man aber nur wenn bestimmte Betätigungszyklen pro Jahr nicht überschritten werden. Dies sind in dem Fall die 6050 pro Jahr(*hier muss stehen auf die Lebensdauer der Maschine gesehen oder nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1, 20 Jahre), *aber der von Dir genannte Hersteller gibt B10d Werte an also kannst Du den berechnen. Dieser Wert kommt aus der 13849-1.


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2012)

Sehe Dir auch mal das an:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/48266-Reihenschaltung-Not-Taster-nach-DIN-EN-ISO-13849-1


----------



## charly3456 (14 Oktober 2012)

[h=1]Hallo Safety,
ich habe jetzt nochmal gegoogelt. Dies wäre die Definition von dem B10d-Wert.
Nicht wie angenommen die Zyklen pro JaHR, sondern der Ausfall von 10% der Teile.
Definition B10 – Wert:
[/h]           Der B10 – Wert gibt die Anzahl der Schaltzyklen an, nach der 10% der Komponenten ausgefallen sind. 

Entschuldigung wegen der Fettschrift, kommt von dem kopieren aus dem Text und lässt sich nicht zurücksetzen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ja die Definition für B10d stimmt. Also 10% und B10d sind dann Gefahrbringende Ausfälle.
Was das alles bedeutet habe ich in dem Beitrag siehe Link im Detail erklärt.
Also die 6050 sind auf 20 Jahre bzw. Lebensdauer der Maschine gesehen und wenn man diese nicht überschreitet dann kann man einen Fehlerausschluss machen.
Nicht wie oben geschrieben pro Jahr sondern auf die Lebensdauer gesehen. War Falsch beschrieben von mir werde ich ergänzen.
Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht Dein Problem, Du bekommst einen B10d Wert vom Hersteller und kennst Deine Anforderungsrate pro Jahr, also was ist Dein Problem.


----------



## charly3456 (14 Oktober 2012)

Mein Problem ist einfach nur warum es einmal den B10d-Wert des Herstellers gibt, den ich auch benutze und dann dieser 6050er Wert aus der Tabelle.
Ist der 6050er Wert sozusagen der Wert, wenn der Hersteller nichts angibt? Oder wann wird dieser verwendet?

Das war eigentlich meine Frage

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
im Beitrag #2 habe ich Dir die Fundstelle in der Norm genannt da steht wann man die Daten anwenden kann.
Du hast es aber schon erkannt, als erstes sind immer Herstellerangaben anzuwenden.
Die Rangfolge findest Du im Abschnitt 4.5.2 der Norm.


----------



## charly3456 (14 Oktober 2012)

Hatte ich übersehen!
Besten Dank für die Hilfe!

Gruß
Klaus


----------

